# Carbon Marine Tillar Pillar - include Trim/tilt?



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

For those of you running the tillar extensions; do you like the trim/tilt in the handle? Seems it would be odd that as you turn it its hard to remember which side is up or down?


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm interested as well. just ordered a bobs tilt and trim and it comes with a toggle switch for surface mounting. I've got a carbon marine extension already and wondering if I should add a switch vs the surface mount or have both.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

good point! I have the bobs also, I like the idea of having it surface mounted vs. the trim switch but again would be great to understand from anyone running it if they have an issue remembering which side is up when running!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I had a round switch like this on the end of my extension for my jack plate. Hated it. As you turn the handle, it is not tactile as to which way you need to push it. Get the flat rocker style switch instead. That is what I had on the stock tiller on my etec for tilt and trim and loved it.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

g8rfly said:


> good point! I have the bobs also, I like the idea of having it surface mounted vs. the trim switch but again would be great to understand from anyone running it if they have an issue remembering which side is up when running!


I also found this in my search for switches:
Trim and Tilt Switch Assembly Fit for Yamaha Models 2 Strokes 115 130 150 175 200 225 1990-2005 Replace Original Equipment 6R3-82563-01-00 6R3-82563-00-00 Amazon.com: Trim and Tilt Switch Assembly Fit for Yamaha Models 2 Strokes 115 130 150 175 200 225 1990-2005 Replace Original Equipment 6R3-82563-01-00 6R3-82563-00-00: Industrial & Scientific
I still have to do some measuring but it might fit in place of the end cap. Still thinking on it though. Will probably mount the toggle on the boat somewhere anyway and add the tiller handle one at a later time.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Gervais said:


> I also found this in my search for switches:
> Trim and Tilt Switch Assembly Fit for Yamaha Models 2 Strokes 115 130 150 175 200 225 1990-2005 Replace Original Equipment 6R3-82563-01-00 6R3-82563-00-00 Amazon.com: Trim and Tilt Switch Assembly Fit for Yamaha Models 2 Strokes 115 130 150 175 200 225 1990-2005 Replace Original Equipment 6R3-82563-01-00 6R3-82563-00-00: Industrial & Scientific
> I still have to do some measuring but it might fit in place of the end cap. Still thinking on it though. Will probably mount the toggle on the boat somewhere anyway and add the tiller handle one at a later time.


That is definitely the type of switch you want. Like I said, that is what I ran on my etec for 9 years and there was never any confusion on what was up or down.


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

g8rfly said:


> For those of you running the tillar extensions; do you like the trim/tilt in the handle? Seems it would be odd that as you turn it its hard to remember which side is up or down?


You will get used to it quickly. It's a must for running shollow waters. For my anyway.


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Marshdweller08 said:


> You will get used to it quickly. It's a must for running shollow waters. For me anyway.


In addition, I have a surface mounted toggle as well. I tend to use the toggle (Carbon Marine) on the tiller extension 99% of the time.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

super helpful- thanks everyone. I'm going to order the amazon link - that's way cheaper than the CM option and agree should be more tactile!


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

g8rfly said:


> super helpful- thanks everyone. I'm going to order the amazon link - that's way cheaper than the CM option and agree should be more tactile!


I can’t guarantee that switch fits. I haven’t gotten that far. Should be close but might take some doing.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Just popped the cap off and took these.ID of the tiller extension was 1.30-1.33” (FYI: I used the correct side of the calipers to measure the ID).








again, I don’t have this switch in my hands but I’m thinking the “lip” can be shaved off and the back half will fit in the extension with some minor shimming. There would be 1/2”or so protruding out but should be relatively flush with the carbon fiber portion. Could be a perfect fit, could be a PITA to make work.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Gervais said:


> View attachment 173275
> View attachment 173276
> Just popped the cap off and took these.ID of the tiller extension was 1.30-1.33” (FYI: I used the correct side of the calipers to measure the ID).
> View attachment 173277
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to do that!! much appreciated


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

g8rfly said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do that!! much appreciated


did you get the switch worked out? I’m hoping my T&T will show up in a week or two so I need to decide on my switch setup


----------

